# What food/treats can u give a ferret?



## sammieanne111

I am having trouble on what is best to feed a Ferret. Looking at sites online has confused me more then ever

Because I am looking after a Stray I don't know what he had been used to, I know not a lot recently and by the looks of things he eats most of what you put down. 
Any ideas on food to get him well and also treats,

I have been feeding him Ferret food nuggets and cat food also he enjoyed his Christmas dinner lol...
Thanks Samanthax


----------



## Furzul

Meat, raw chicken wings, bone, skin and all. If you can get rabbit again skin fur and every thing. I use a proper dried ferret food as the basic diet and treats are things such as raw egg, tinned tuna BUT NOT IN BRINE sunflower oil or spring water are fine. But like I say that is a treat once a week or so. Basically any raw meat and offel. They are carnivors so no veg or fruit.


----------



## sammieanne111

Anyone got any idea for treats for a ferret ...................


----------



## natty01

sammieanne111 said:


> Anyone got any idea for treats for a ferret ...................


mine liked little bits of ham or chicken .


----------



## happysaz133

My friends ferrets like Dreamies cat treats.


----------



## binaryferret

Treats, I use bits of chicken, what mine really love is ferret tonic and malt paste which has the added bonus of tasting good (for them) but also containing nutrients. I stay clear of the processed meats, like ham etc due to their heavy salt and other bad content. 

Food wise I generally have James Well Beloved Kibble in a bowl down most of the day, and supplement this with different types of meat. 

Diced steak, mince meat, rabbit (fur and bone, but I cut it up), pork belly. 
Eggs I crack open into a bowl and let them eat raw (everything raw is better). Just don't give them too much egg, as it can make them go bald apparently. 

If you can get a pack of day old chicks, they love these - kinda gross to watch but they make fantastic little snacks for them.


----------



## Shady

Yeah, James Wellbeloved dry kibble is what I feed mine on. And for treats they get chicken and some malt paste. 

I tried mine on day old chicks but only one of my guys actually liked it, and as he's no longer with us I don't see the point in getting them, but most do like them (mine are just odd lol)


----------



## DKDREAM

scrambled egg they love, I often give mine Raw mince and scrambled eggs. and they can have a little sun flower oil with it. They can have any cat/kitten dry food. but in all honesty if you feed raw they dont need the dry that much. They would also eat a small bit of cheese


----------



## DKDREAM

if the ferret is a last year kit (witch it looks like it is) You can give goats milk as a treat too and that would be good. They can also eat alittle pasta that goes well here.


----------



## micki

Mine are wierd ferrets and don't like eating fresh meat. They only eat chudleys dry ferret food. For treats they have a raw egg occasionally and cat milk, which they adore.
My old ferrets used to like kidney and odd road kill that i came across, i made sure that they were fresh before feeding it.


----------



## DKDREAM

micki said:


> Mine are wierd ferrets and don't like eating fresh meat. They only eat chudleys dry ferret food. For treats they have a raw egg occasionally and cat milk, which they adore.
> My old ferrets used to like kidney and odd road kill that i came across, i made sure that they were fresh before feeding it.


some ferrets are like that but bet that is what they where fed only on when you got them, you can encourage them to eat meat by limiting the amount of Dry they get


----------



## tashax

Grace loves abit of raw egg, i also give her odor-care treats you can get them from most pet shops


----------



## Lozz91

Hi, I find that they're just like people and it's kinda hit and miss what they like. Anything high in protien is best for thier diet especially if he needs feedin up. Chicken, a raw egg once a week or so. I have given mine very small amounts of fruit, be carefull because too much will give them diareah. Mine also love kitten or puppy treats or any kind of meat raw or cooked.


----------

